# Titan ED655



## canopainting

A friend of mine swears by the Titan ED 655, he utilizes two of them one for undercoater and one for finish. He says cleanup is pretty easy and fast and they're lightweight. Has anyone ever owned one of these before and what did you think about it. They sent not for large residential jobs for commercial jobs.


----------



## MikeCalifornia

canopainting said:


> A friend of mine swears by the Titan ED 655, he utilizes two of them one for undercoater and one for finish. He says cleanup is pretty easy and fast and they're lightweight. Has anyone ever owned one of these before and what did you think about it. They sent not for large residential jobs for commercial jobs.


They are an airless diaphram pump not piston, so they are always on or fluttering, no biggie. The ED655 has a two gallon hopper on top, so it is gravity fed, very easy to clean and you use less water or solvent too. Mine is used for cabinets, BIN, lacquer, whatever. I have a gun and 25' hose for latex and another for solvent. I think they will support a X15 tip, so yea like your buddy says, undercoat and topcoat is fine. Super easy to repair yourself too, only a few actual parts, diaphram, inlet valve, prime valve, pressure knob. The only thing that you have to know, is everytime you use it, make sure to press the inlet valve to make sure it is not stuck. When you have your hopper full of material and did not check its a pain to clean it out then.


----------



## Hines Painting

I think Graco has a new diaphragm pump as well. It looks like it's a little easier to move around while it's got paint in it because of how they designed it.


----------



## rml63

I wish someone would post a review or their thoughts on how this pump sprays different materials, I am seriously considering buying one.


----------



## MikeCalifornia

rml63 said:


> I wish someone would post a review or their thoughts on how this pump sprays different materials, I am seriously considering buying one.


Uh..WTH..I thought my post covered what the OP asked for. What more do YOU want?


----------



## Boco

Here is my review. Why spend money on a machine that will only handle a few hundred gallons before servicing? Don't be a tight wad and get a pro pump like a Titan 440i or Graco 390. These are your true money makers for small jobs and have the ability to do an entire house with 517 or drop down to FF tips for cabinets and what not. On top of that clean up is faster with these pumps and you always add more lines to get area that cant be reached with a diaphragm pump.


----------



## rml63

Mike, yes your post was very helpful, after reading what Boco had to say I was really looking for a comparison rather than a review . I guess like evryone else I am looking for a pump that is easy to clean, lightweight and can do everything from a house to fine furniture.

Yours and Boco's post combined help me decide , I am going with a Graco 390

Thanks Guys
Mike


----------



## canopainting

If I bought two of these they would only be used for cabinets and doors shellac and topcoat. I have bigger sprayers for spraying interiors and exteriors I think threes will be exclusively for faster Fine finish work, I hear they clean out really easy.


----------



## MikeCalifornia

They clean out way easier than a piston pump, much less water too. You would want them for fine finish jobs, doors & trim, cabinets, lacquer. I would not recommend for jobs where you need more than 50' of line or will spray more than a few gallons at a time. A piston pump fills this need.


----------



## Boco

Lets see you still need to clean lines, gun , gun filter and manifold filter. Gracos now all have the fast flush system. How much time are you going to save? Not much if any.


----------



## sayn3ver

If one is only spraying cabinets or doors, I have two questions about the ed655. 

1) what's the minimum amount of material one normally needs to load in order for the pump to work? 

2) if strictly spraying stationary, can you drop down to the 25' 3/16" hose to reduce wasted product in the line?


----------



## MikeCalifornia

sayn3ver said:


> If one is only spraying cabinets or doors, I have two questions about the ed655.
> 
> 1) what's the minimum amount of material one normally needs to load in order for the pump to work?
> 
> 2) if strictly spraying stationary, can you drop down to the 25' 3/16" hose to reduce wasted product in the line?


Whatever your line will hold, 25' is usually a quart, maybe just shy of it. You might be able to spray a door real quick, but then your pump will be running dry and pressure will drop. All airless pumps rely on constant fluid running through the pump.


----------



## sayn3ver

Would this little guy handle tongue and groove painting (walls and ceilings?) Or should I consider a 440i/395?


----------



## canopainting

buy a 440 for walls.


----------



## PNW Painter

Although I don't own one, I was told by a Titan rep that the ED655 is meant to be a fine finish pump. He said that diaphragm pump produces a more consistent pressure compared to an airless because the diaphragm flutters so quickly compared to the stroke of an airless.

Recently I was asking the owner of a local repair shop about AAA rigs. He suggested using and ED655 pump and adding an AAA gun hooked up to a small compressor. He thought that because the pressure on ED655 is so consistent that it would product a better finish compared to the airless pumps used on most AAA rigs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sayn3ver

Will this shoot acrylic paint unthinned? Particularly exterior paint (doors, outdoor furniture, azek columns)


Im torn between a graco 490, airlessco 500 and possibly this. Yes the other two are kind of not in the same category. 

The pump will mainly be for trim and doors and fine finish with acrylic products (where my capspray hvlp is trying to be utilized right now) but I'd like to be able to shoot something bigger like a tongue and groove ceiling or lap siding accent wall with an acrylic trim paint too. 

I'd just hate to get into an airless and still have to thin just to get the product to shoot (i know some thinning may be required with any size airless depending on other factors)


----------



## canopainting

My friend has 2 one for shellac and one he sprays finish coat using SW pro industrial acrylic with a FF tip.


----------



## canopainting

I picked one up from SW, sprayed 5gl of BIN on unprimed MDF a week ago, it ran beautifully, used a 410 FF that came with the pump. It cleaned up nicely with just under a gallon of alcohol.


----------



## mackhomie

canopainting said:


> I picked one up from SW, sprayed 5gl of BIN on unprimed MDF a week ago, it ran beautifully, used a 410 FF that came with the pump. It cleaned up nicely with just under a gallon of alcohol.


I know this is old, but it takes a gallon of denatured alcohol every time to clean this thing? What do you do with it when you're done?


----------



## RH

mackhomie said:


> I know this is old, but it takes a gallon of denatured alcohol every time to clean this thing? What do you do with it when you're done?


Pretty much like an airless, if you spray solvent based products you’ll need to clean it out with thinner, or in the case of BIN, denatured alcohol (or ammonia). One of the biggest hassles of using an airless is the amount of those types of products it takes to clean one out, whereas a HVLP has no pump or hose to clean out, just the gun. 

If a person cares, they will collect the used thinner or other products and save it for a toxic waste day. If not, likely down the drain.

Of course, if you are spraying waterbased products, clean up can be done with plain water for the most part.


----------



## sayn3ver

I have an ed655. You can certainly run ammonia for $1.xx per half gallon through it first. I'll shoot it back into the hopper and run it for a few minutes. Then you can flush with water. Then I'll run denatured through it (like a quart). 

Tho with bin it's one time I really like having an hvlp. 

The diaphragm pumps don't have much volume inside that needs cleaning. Most of the solvent is for flushing the hose volume if that makes sense. The volume of paint per stroke is small. They just take a lot of strokes.


And like said above, especially if you run ammonia first you can shoot the alcohol back in the storage container to be reused.


----------



## mackhomie

I hadn't realized it was in the gallon range is all. Also, there is suspiciously little chatter regarding disposal of (hundreds?) gallons of solvent annually for one guy spraying often. Surely, not everybody is just pouring it down the sink or into the bushes...


----------



## RH

mackhomie said:


> I hadn't realized it was in the gallon range is all. Also, there is suspiciously little chatter regarding disposal of (hundreds?) gallons of solvent annually for one guy spraying often. Surely, not everybody is just pouring it down the sink or into the bushes...


Out here, our state recycling program also accepts thinners. But they don’t take ammonia. 

Again, thinner needed only for cleaning out the usually suspects. These days, 90% of what I spray is waterbased. The 10% that isn’t, I spray with my HVLP.


----------



## sayn3ver

What do you do with the dirty alcohol when you are done with it? Let it evaporate outside?


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

sayn3ver said:


> I have an ed655. You can certainly run ammonia for $1.xx per half gallon through it first. I'll shoot it back into the hopper and run it for a few minutes. Then you can flush with water. Then I'll run denatured through it (like a quart).
> 
> Tho with bin it's one time I really like having an hvlp.
> 
> The diaphragm pumps don't have much volume inside that needs cleaning. Most of the solvent is for flushing the hose volume if that makes sense. The volume of paint per stroke is small. They just take a lot of strokes.
> 
> 
> And like said above, especially if you run ammonia first you can shoot the alcohol back in the storage container to be reused.


I keep a separate gun and 25 ft hose for BIN , i also keep a separate gun and cups for my HVLP with BIN only as well.


----------

